# 20 gallon tank (UVB/UVA question)



## jor71 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dimension of the 20 gallon tank is 30 1/4L x 12 1/2W x 12 3/4H

I want to be clear that this is a temporary house for him/her. I am planning on using for approx. 1 month or 2.

I was looking at the Zoo-Med Reptisun 10.0 and need to know if that would be too strong?

also, which do you guys/gals prefer the Exo-Terra or the Zoo-Med product?

As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## AB^ (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont think it's too much, UVB bulbs tend to diminish quickly and the screen top of the cage would block some out too.


----------



## jor71 (Jul 19, 2008)

AB^ said:


> I dont think it's too much, UVB bulbs tend to diminish quickly and the screen top of the cage would block some out too.



My thoughts were the same as you regarding the screen top. I just do not like to simply assume something and create a dangerous enviroment. Thank you for your reply.


----------

